# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Автозапуск 1С как служба в Windows

## beerofeel

Приветствую.

Интересует вопрос, может быть поднимался на форуме.

Нужен автозапуск РМК
"C:\Program Files\1cv81\bin\1cv8.exe" enterprise /NКассир /PПароль

1) Как убрать диалоговое окно? Чтобы сразу запускался.

2) Нужно запустить 1cv8.exe как службу. Для того, чтобы

а. она автоматически запускалась.
б. чтобы она циклически перезапускалась, если кассир закрыл программу или просто произошёл какой-то глюк.


Спасибо.

_Добавлено через 1 час 33 минуты 33 секунды_
С первым разобрался, банальный автозапуск можно уже сделать сделать
"C:\Program Files\1cv81\bin\1cv8.exe" enterprise /N"*имяпользователя*" /P"*пароль*" /F"C:\Users\%username%\Documents\1C\RetailUkr"

Нужна служба. Пока ХРюшки под рукой нет. Но уже удалось сделать службой на семёрке, только криво. Может у кого-то есть соображения?

Нашёл какую-то тему про запуск через скрипт.
http://www.forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=451895

Кто-то может объяснить или дать готовый скрипт?

----------

